# Pacific Seacraft Pilothouse 32



## CaptJohnnyO (Nov 8, 2016)

Do you own/sail or have info/parts for a Pacific Seacraft Pilothouse 32? 
We do and are very interested in contacting other owners of this fine vessel. 
Perhaps a casual users group will develop.
Pls respond or call: 603-235-1575
Regards
John


----------



## wsmurdoch (Jan 23, 2007)

Try Pacific Seacraft - SailNet Community


----------



## Paul Hart (Sep 26, 2021)

CaptJohnnyO said:


> Do you own/sail or have info/parts for a Pacific Seacraft Pilothouse 32?
> We do and are very interested in contacting other owners of this fine vessel.
> Perhaps a casual users group will develop.
> Pls respond or call: 603-235-1575
> ...


We own a PH32 hull#20 and would enjoy a casual user group! We are based at Friday Harbor.


----------



## Dana24 Builder (12 mo ago)

Paul Hart said:


> We own a PH32 hull#20 and would enjoy a casual user group! We are based at Friday Harbor.


Interested in purchasing a PS pilothouse!
Have only found one for sale, out of BC
Would you be able to give me a tour of yours?
Had my PS 34 in Friday Harbor for years,
moved it last year to Homer AK
thinking the PS Pilothouse would be perfect winter rig
[email protected]


----------

